# Screenprinting Ink on plastic material



## jjrod8888 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll be adding screenprinting to my existing promotional product business. I do have several questions; what kind of ink is recommended for plastic materials, coffee mugs, metal and silicone material?

Also, how many shirts can I print with a 1 litre bottle of screenprinting ink?

I really need your help and suggestions, Please advise...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Look at Nazdar.com. They have the ink you need for each substrate.
As far as how many shirts you can print with 1 litre bottle of ink will depend on the the design. For example, large designs will use more ink than small designs. Really hard to say.


----------

